# k3b-2.0.2-r1 kde-4.7.4 gentoo amd64 freeze

## darkice

ciao a tutti

    scrivo perchè dopo aver finalmente rinfrescato la gentoo box (che non formattavo da 4 anni e aveva accumulato qualche problemino a livello di dbus+automount di qualunque device di memoria) e dopo aver sistemato l'ambiente base + kde, ho finalmente ottenuto l'automount delle periferiche, ma c'è un problema.

    mentre prima almeno da console riuscivo a masterizzare e invece con i programmi tipo brasero e k3b no, adesso k3b e brasero funzionano ma hanno problemi.

    k3b crea correttamente l'immagine di quello che deve masterizzare, ma quando inizia a burnare si pianta dopo una bassa percentuale di completamento.A quel punto se io premo annulla e poi annullo (permettendo all'azione di continuare), riprende a masterizzare.Dopo un pò mi tocca rifarlo.Se non faccio così, spesso il sistema diventa instabile (freeze) e si blocca.

    ho notato che se 1 dei 4 core va al 100% durante tutto quel periodo in cui è bloccato e che se faccio accesso via ssh, killando qualche processo qua e la (amarok, firefox, varie ed eventuali) può succedere che si sblocchi ma dopo un pò che magari riprende a masterizzare, si ferma e si riblocca.

    need help

----------

## Zizo

Ho avuto un problema simile qualche tempo fa.

Se la memoria non mi inganna era dovuto all'uso del vecchio "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" nel kernel che non tollerava masterizzatori senza jumper di selezione master/slave.

Assicurati quindi che tale jumper sia presente, e che i cd vengano rilevati come "/dev/sr0", "/dev/sr1", etc.. (vecchio backend disabilitato).

----------

## darkice

ciao...il masterizzatore è esterno, nel kernel non ho lasciato il vecchio ata support ma ho abilitato le periferiche sata e il supporto ai dischi SCSI ( <*> SCSI disk support ).

sr0 è presente quando collego la periferica.

non è che è stato aggiornato qualcosa di recente e questo ha provocato il malfunzionamento?prima andava, ho backuppato tutto st'estate, poi ho avuto problemi e quando ho reinstallato gentoo con tutto aggiornato mi ha bruciato 8 dvd su 10 e quei due che ha fatto non so neanche dire se so fatti bene.

----------

## ago

Visto che il tuo sistema è probabile che abbia qualcosa di rotto, posta emerge --info.

Giusto per informazione a me non succede nulla di quello che hai elencato

----------

## darkice

veramente va tutto bene eccetto sta cosa

e il lettore non è rotto perchè sotto windows masterizza

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_940_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 19 Apr 2012 03:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=native "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=native "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apm apng arts bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cvs cxx dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp g15 gdbm gdu gif glib gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv ieee1394 ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg kde lame lcd lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lock mad melt mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp orc oss pam pango pcre pda pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 quicktime readline realtime scanner sdl session speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs syslog tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xinetd xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="g15" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

